

Show HN: Revboat - startup Q&A community  - adrianwaj

Right now, a freshly configured question2answer.org  installation for people involved in startups.
======
cb33
Great, yet another Q&A site...

I would recommend asking yourself: What does Revboat offer that other Q&A
sites fall short on?

Also, you NEED to hire a designer. The current design is offensive to the
eyes.

~~~
adrianwaj
hmm, do you find the basic <http://www.question2answer.org/qa/> theme as bad?

What do the other ones not offer? I like the idea of having due-diligence on
startup questions... like what YC partners do..

~~~
cb33
First of all, build a custom theme. Downloading a pre-built Q&A PHP script and
throwing it up on your server takes virtually no skill/work and visitors can
sense this lack of effort within milliseconds of the first page loading...

Also, how is your site better than the YC area of Quora, for example?

~~~
adrianwaj
If you want to work on it, drop me an email. What's the YC area of Quora?

~~~
cb33
I don't have your email... you can contact me through my site if you'd like:
<http://connorbaskauskas.com>.

<http://www.quora.com/Y-Combinator>

------
makeee
I know of two active stackexchange sites for startups: <http://startups.com>
and <http://answers.onstartups.com>

To compete I think you'll need a better design and really good content. Just
seeing one "test questions" is not a good first impression. Good luck!

~~~
adrianwaj
What do think about the idea of pivoting, and making it a board to display
YC/Seedcamp-like questionnaires?

~~~
makeee
The current design is going to turn people away. The kind of people who would
use a startup, seedcamp, etc questions site are the kind of people that expect
good design and UI. It needs a lot of work.

What about turning it into a boating questions site?

~~~
adrianwaj
Simplicity is not stupidity. This board is pretty basic too. Q&A is a crowded
space.

------
adrianwaj
<http://revboat.com>

------
sammville
sorry to kill your spirit but what are you doing?

